# Want to move to New York



## marciagreen (Feb 8, 2012)

My best friend has recently moved to New York and I desperate to follow and am looking for work so that I can stay more than 90 days. I am a professional with a degree and currently work in property management. I am though prepared to consider any work and have a strong background in the arts and working on events. Can you help this English woman with any advice, I would be eternally grateful. Thank you-Marcia


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

marciagreen said:


> My best friend has recently moved to New York and I desperate to follow and am looking for work so that I can stay more than 90 days. I am a professional with a degree and currently work in property management. I am though prepared to consider any work and have a strong background in the arts and working on events. Can you help this English woman with any advice, I would be eternally grateful. Thank you-Marcia


Try here first:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------

